# Light of Masonry Reaching the Darkest Corners



## Irsan (Oct 26, 2013)

On this forum and other Masonic forums, I've seen a number of potential Masons asking to become one in places that either have no Lodges or even worse where Masonry is banned. This is quite frustrating to those who are eager to join this Ancient Fraternity, but alas are denied the chance simply because they're living in the wrong country. I myself am from Indonesia, where, as I mentioned in my introduction thread, Dutch and English Lodges were once plentiful but have now gone dark due to politics. Masonry is no longer banned, but as far as I know, there haven't been any attempts to revive Masonry here.

Now, I'm not asking Masonic Brethren to go forth and open Lodges here and there. I'm sure that takes time, effort and there are proper procedures. I'm just saying that there are many men out there, like me, who are only able see the Light of Freemasonry flickering at a distance in the horizon.


----------



## The SERVICE (Oct 26, 2013)

Irsan said:


> On this forum and other Masonic forums, I've seen a number of potential Masons asking to become one in places that either have no Lodges or even worse where Masonry is banned. This is quite frustrating to those who are eager to join this Ancient Fraternity, but alas are denied the chance simply because they're living in the wrong country. I myself am from Indonesia, where, as I mentioned in my introduction thread, Dutch and English Lodges were once plentiful but have now gone dark due to politics. Masonry is no longer banned, but as far as I know, there haven't been any attempts to revive Masonry here.
> 
> Now, I'm not asking Masonic Brethren to go forth and open Lodges here and there. I'm sure that takes time, effort and there are proper procedures. I'm just saying that there are many men out there, like me, who are only able see the Light of Freemasonry flickering at a distance in the horizon.



I know how you feel. I'm currently in mainland China where Freemasonry is banned. Not cool!


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 26, 2013)

And so we know that the LIGHT can never be extinguished. 

Every part of the planet has and will again suffer the banning of freemasonry.  

But the light of free thought and the yearning to know ones' origins and meaning will never successfully be separated from us.

My prayers are with these brothers and their quests for masonry.  

The despots never succeed in the end.  The light will always shine through.

May the GAOTU bless and keep us all.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2013)

Irsan said:


> Now, I'm not asking Masonic Brethren to go forth and open Lodges here and there. I'm sure that takes time, effort and there are proper procedures.



Go ahead and ask as long as you understand that the effort is not yours and neither is the authority.  Ask and ye shall receive.  With all of the international travel these days there are bound to be a number of brothers in a large city near you.  If you figure out where they are you could attempt to form a Square and Compasses club or meet up.  A journey of a thousand miles steps with one step.


----------



## The SERVICE (Oct 31, 2013)

Unfortunately, for me, I'm in the mainland of China where Freemasonry is banned completely. 

My Freemasonry


----------

